# Savinelli Special Selection 2005 Figurado...review



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I got these off the devil site for $4.00 each.

Resting for 3 weeks in my wineador @64% RH 66 degrees. (I couldn't wait any longer to try one)

Cigar Size: 6.5" x 60
Shape: Figurado
Wrapper: Ecuadorian Habano 
Filler: Nicaraguan long-fillers

Made for Savinelli by the Oliva Cigar Co. in Nicaragua. 
Carlos Fuente Jr. and Sr. designed the Savinelli Special Selection 2005 cigars.

Appearance: The cigar has a great look in Figurado with a pig tail at one end and torpedo on the other. Very well made.

Pre-light: Excellent smell leathery and woodsy.

First 1/3: Once lit, the draw on the figurado opened up and had just the right amount of resistance. Flavor was rich and delicious right from the start. Good aged tobacco had a sweetness combined with coffee and leather. VERY nice so far.

View attachment 76601


Second 1/3: Razor sharp burn with a nice white ash. Flavors still rich with lots of flavor and a little nicotine but not too much at all.

View attachment 76603


Third 1/3: Cigar finished out with a long delicious finish. Some spice but not very peppery. Medium to full bodied.

Smoke time: Around 1 hour 45 minutes. (It's a full size cigar.)

View attachment 76604


Final thoughts:

A very good cigar that shouldn't be missed. It's beautiful in appearance and construction. Leathery and woody start that develops into rich caramel and coffee flavors. The finish is long and somewhat spicy mixed with very little pepper and a touch of cherry. Perfect burn/perfect draw and a very reasonable price.

Yup, I liked it...a lot.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

What's the trick to getting a photo to show up???


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I got these off the devil site for $4.00 each.

Resting for 3 weeks in my wineador @64% RH 66 degrees. (I couldn't wait any longer to try one)

Cigar Size: 6.5" x 60
Shape: Figurado
Wrapper: Ecuadorian Habano 
Filler: Nicaraguan long-fillers

Made for Savinelli by the Oliva Cigar Co. in Nicaragua. 
Carlos Fuente Jr. and Sr. designed the Savinelli Special Selection 2005 cigars.

Appearance: The cigar has a great look in Figurado with a pig tail at one end and torpedo on the other. Very well made.

Pre-light: Excellent smell leathery and woodsy.

First 1/3: Once lit, the draw on the figurado opened up and had just the right amount of resistance. Flavor was rich and delicious right from the start. Good aged tobacco had a sweetness combined with coffee and leather. VERY nice so far.

View attachment 76624


Second 1/3: Razor sharp burn with a nice white ash. Flavors still rich with lots of flavor and a little nicotine but not too much at all.

View attachment 76625


Third 1/3: Cigar finished out with a long delicious finish. Some spice but not very peppery. Medium to full bodied.

Smoke time: Around 1 hour 45 minutes. (It's a full size cigar.)

View attachment 76626


Final thoughts:

A very good cigar that shouldn't be missed. It's beautiful in appearance and construction. Leathery and woody start that develops into rich caramel and coffee flavors. The finish is long and somewhat spicy mixed with very little pepper and a touch of cherry. Perfect burn/perfect draw and a very reasonable price.

Yup, I liked it...a lot.


----------

